
The Minecraft Institvte of Technology - raptor111
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/08/18/1006217/the-minecraft-institvte-of-technology/
======
Steltek
I probably need to load this up just to see how on Earth they replicated the
Stata center[1] using only perfect cubes.

Faculty would love to know the secret as to how to arrange their rectangular
furniture inside random polygonal offices (not that anyone's using them right
now, I guess).

[1]: [https://static.dezeen.com/uploads/2017/04/ray-maria-stata-
ce...](https://static.dezeen.com/uploads/2017/04/ray-maria-stata-center-frank-
gehry-massachusetts-institute-of-technology-10-ten-iconic-buildings-mit-
campus_dezeen_sq.jpg)

Edit: why can't we just have regular Markdown...

------
rosstex
As always, Berkeley did it first (and held the official graduation on it!):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4f-Jc2kZrA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4f-Jc2kZrA)

------
spencerflem
My sister's school did the same thing! It's incredibly detailed
[http://www.dailyuw.com/arts_and_leisure/article_cd2a5c24-804...](http://www.dailyuw.com/arts_and_leisure/article_cd2a5c24-8043-11ea-
bd25-176fa856e2d9.html)

------
tootie
My kids built their elementary school in Minecraft. Teachers weren't invited
though.

------
username3
Why v in institute?

~~~
objclxt
It’s how “Institute” is inscribed above the main campus buildings of MIT in
Cambridge, it’s done in a neo-classical Roman style where “U” is replaced by
“V”.

Basically it’s an MIT in-joke / reference.

